# Well? Was Super Mario Galaxy 2 Worth It?!



## Away236 (May 28, 2010)

IS SMG2 truly worth the 40+ dollars? (depending on store offers)


----------



## Micah (May 28, 2010)

Yes.

I had extremely low expectations for SMG2 before I got it, but now, 40 stars into the game I have to say that it's really good. It's a must buy if you love Mario games.


----------



## 4861 (May 28, 2010)

Yep.


----------



## NikoKing (May 28, 2010)

It's about 3 times better then the first SMG.  In other words, it's freaking amazing.


----------



## Rawburt (May 28, 2010)

Pretty awesome yeah.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (May 28, 2010)

I borrowed it from a friend. You can obviously tell they are running out of ideas.


----------



## NikoKing (May 28, 2010)

.::PurpleLife::. said:
			
		

> I borrowed it from a friend. You can obviously tell they are running out of ideas.


Running out of ideas? :O .  This game seemed to have something new and different about each galaxy, but I guess that's what I think  .


----------



## Gnome (May 28, 2010)

.::PurpleLife::. said:
			
		

> I borrowed it from a friend. You can obviously tell they are running out of ideas.


Says the person who plays Runescape.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (May 28, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> .::PurpleLife::. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't argue that it's different. But I didn't mean it just to this game, I meant it in general xD
For Nintendo xP
I guess it's the xbox making me think like this xD


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (May 28, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> .::PurpleLife::. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell me how to wifi and chat on SMG2 and I might play it more often.
EDIT:
sorry bout the double posting


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 28, 2010)

.::PurpleLife::. said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


......
reactionimage.jpg


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (May 28, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> .::PurpleLife::. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have the manual, my friend uses it to show it off <.<
But I'm serious though I wanna know how. Not serious enough to click the google button as you can tell xD

googled it
can't find anything yet but a youtube vid...of a picture of the box...


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 28, 2010)

.::PurpleLife::. said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my god.
It's *censored.3.0*ing Mario.
There is no online.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 28, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> .::PurpleLife::. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Secondly, it's *censored.3.0*ing Nintendo.

You're asking for too much.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (May 28, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> .::PurpleLife::. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idc. :]

@Tom:
True, True


----------



## Micah (May 28, 2010)

Galaxy 2 doesn't need wifi and chat.

There are some other franchises that deserve it more. Like Star Fox and Fire Emblem.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 28, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Galaxy 2 doesn't need wifi and chat.
> 
> There are some other franchises that deserve it more. Like Star Fox and Fire Emblem.


Star Fow already got it with Command.


----------



## Micah (May 28, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it was disappointing. 

I'd prefer a full-fledged Wii version with awesome wifi battles and voice chat.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 28, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True... Command got boring after a while. 

To the topic, it was worth it for me. It may seem quick at first, but it's like Super Mario Brothers. It moves in the same type of progression.


----------



## Deleted User (May 28, 2010)

no, it sucked ass.


----------



## Princess (May 29, 2010)

Yep.

Pretty awesome so far.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 29, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why the hell would a _Mario_ game have online play, let alone voice chat, to begin with?!

Also, to answer the thread's question... *censored.3.0* yes.


----------



## Mr. L (May 29, 2010)

.::PurpleLife::. said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell me how to do something on RuneScape that's not a complete waste of my time.

@topic:Cost me 70$(Canadian), but worth every penny.


----------



## Rockman! (May 29, 2010)

FFFFFF yes.


----------



## Roachey#2 (May 29, 2010)

so far its.... meh


----------



## Zoroua (May 29, 2010)

Yea the game seam's pretty awesome


----------



## Yokie (May 29, 2010)

Still waiting for it's release in Europe.


----------



## Cybertooth (May 29, 2010)

No way. The game was way to short an easy. It was just a cheap game Nintendo made to trick all the fanboys into buying it. I mean look at the file size! SMG was far larger than SMG 2.


----------



## Away236 (May 29, 2010)

how many hours of gameplay do you guys think it has?? just the story alone, without the extra stars?


----------



## Rawburt (May 29, 2010)

Away236 said:
			
		

> how many hours of gameplay do you guys think it has?? just the story alone, without the extra stars?


Hmm, not sure, I'd say around 10 hours probably.


----------



## Kyel (May 29, 2010)

I want it !!!!!!!!!! :{


----------



## Mr. L (May 30, 2010)

Away236 said:
			
		

> how many hours of gameplay do you guys think it has?? just the story alone, without the extra stars?


10-20 hours, depending how good you are at it, I beat it around 10 or 11.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 30, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Away236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you talking about the first 120 Stars only? Because the game's not over after the first 120 Stars, you know. It took me 18 hours to get the first 120.


----------



## Cybertooth (May 30, 2010)

the game sucks, it's too short.


----------



## Rawburt (May 30, 2010)

Cybertooth said:
			
		

> the game sucks, it's too short.


It's roughly the same length as most modern games, excluding RPGs.


----------



## Away236 (May 30, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Away236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hm ok that's like. 2 weekends -.-


----------



## Tyeforce (May 30, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*cough*


----------



## Mr. L (May 30, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Took me 11 hours to get 120, then labout 6 hours to get the other 122.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 30, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I actually take my time and _enjoy_ the game, not just speed through it. XD XP


----------



## NikoKing (May 30, 2010)

Away236 said:
			
		

> how many hours of gameplay do you guys think it has?? just the story alone, without the extra stars?


Easily around 10-12 hours.  If you want the extra stars I'm saying around 25-30 hours.


----------



## Mr. L (May 30, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did take it nice and slow, I've never rushed in a Mario game in my life, good sir.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 30, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you sure it only took you 11 hours to get the first 120 Stars? The game sends a message to your Wii Menu when you beat the game with 120 Stars, and it also tells you your total hours played. Did you check that, or are you just guessing?


----------



## Mr. L (May 30, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Checked it.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 30, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=|

Well, I'm proud of my 18 hours. XD


----------



## Mr. L (May 30, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In my opinion, it doesn't really matter how long it takes you to beat a game, as long as you had a great time playing it, which in my case, hellyus.


----------



## Cybertooth (May 30, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So if they made a 5 min. game that was really fun, you would still pay 50 dollars for it?


----------



## Mr. L (May 30, 2010)

Cybertooth said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're an idiot, you know.


----------



## Cybertooth (May 30, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Cybertooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You said you didn't care how long the game was. Therefore, you are the idiot. Hahahahahahaha


----------



## Mr. L (May 30, 2010)

Cybertooth said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, you are, I've seen all of posts and they're all just trolling. Ha.


----------



## Ciaran (May 30, 2010)

Cybertooth said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Show me a 5 minute game that gets a 10 in terms of gameplay, sound, graphics, and lasting appeal that sells for 50 dollars, please??


----------



## Princess (May 30, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> .::PurpleLife::. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah wtf. $10 tax? xD
Where did you buy it?


----------



## Yokie (May 31, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That's the spirit.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 31, 2010)

So I started it today. I didn't get as far as I hoped, but the storybook intro and the first level made me love my Wii again.


----------



## Away236 (Jun 3, 2010)

how many stars are there total?


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 3, 2010)

Away236 said:
			
		

> how many stars are there total?


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">242 stars in total</div>


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 3, 2010)

I guess so. It wasn't my favorite Mario game. I thought the first Galaxy and Super Mario Sunshine were way better. I guess I'm not really a big fan of platformers though.


----------



## Away236 (Jun 4, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Away236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh *censored.2.0*tttttttttt thanks rob


----------



## Sporge27 (Jun 4, 2010)

I was kinda upset about some comments on the first page here.... has it really gotten to the point that you need Wifi to communicate with people?  Some games are fine alone, or played with other people ACTUALLY THERE!  Honestly I remember going over to friends houses and having friends over and taking turns playing games, laughing about stupid mistakes the other makes, but seriously enjoying just talking while playing....  you don't need internet to have a great game, or to have a good time with others.  The best games out there AREN'T ONLINE.  Why?  Because being online is mainly competitive, and the best games in my view aren't just the ones you can spend time mindlessly blowing off steam on, but those that can tell a story, or challenge your puzzle solving skills.  If the first thing you look for in a good game is whether it connects online or not... I think it is sad...

Saying that, I haven't played the game yet, but my brother has and highly recommends it.  From reviews it appears to be a well made installment, with plenty of new worlds to explore with a not so new character.


----------



## Callie (Jun 5, 2010)

Yes. I am loving it.


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 6, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't matter where you buy it, it'll still have the same tax, and it technically cost $67.79.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 6, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um...it definitely does _not_ cost that much, even with tax...


----------



## Away236 (Jun 6, 2010)

just got it  it's preeetty good ..i guess


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It *did* cost that much, I'm 100% certain, even got it from Toys R Us.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 6, 2010)

so far i have to say yea. even tho i hate water games. i gotten my 2nd Grand Star, couldve gotten more but i havent played in a couple day, i let my brother borrow it to see iif he liked it. im guessing he does


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 6, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got mine at Toys "R" Us, too. Hell, I _work_ there. It doesn't cost that much. At least not in the United States. What country do you live in?


----------



## Mino (Jun 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Canada, _as he said in his original post_.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 6, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, _excuse_ me <small>(princess)</small>. I didn't remember that he had said that, and I couldn't see it because the quotes only go so far back before the limit is reached. >_>


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't disgrace my screen with horrid quotes.


And I would like to know, in SMG and SMG2, are there a lot of pipes? Because I really like going through em.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 7, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, so _that's_ the hint. XD


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tye just called someone princess??

You can all see where Im going with this.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Originally the hint was pertaining to pipe shoes, but you didn't seem to get it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 7, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a reference to Link's annoying catchphrase in the old Zelda cartoon. >_>


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 7, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, I forgot about that. XD


----------



## Metal_Sonic007 (Jun 7, 2010)

Yes if you a fan of the super mario series most definetly other wise why are you playing at all?


----------



## TheYoshiGamer (Sep 6, 2010)

I bought it for 60 Canadian Dollars, and it sure was worth it. Absolutely MASTERFUL (like IGN said)!


----------



## crazyredd45 (Sep 7, 2010)

With so many good reviews it would be good to buy this game


----------



## Cottonball (Sep 7, 2010)

I haven't even finished the first one.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 7, 2010)

even though it's a bumped thread.. might as well post this, hope it isn't in the other pages, too lazy to read them all.

if you liked the first galaxy, this is similar to it.  the main difference being yoshi, co-op, and of course, how you get around the worlds, as you all probably know.

you have a "hub", but you don't directly connect to the worlds from the hub.  it basically has one point in the world where you can select which map you will go to next, while the hub acts as a way to get information and see how far you've progressed. (at my point, anyway)  things unlock, but they are just subliminal, and don't need to be explored (though it's fun, i guess)

good game, but the original broke a lot of ground, compared to this one.  3d yoshi is fun, though.


----------



## Ciaran (Sep 7, 2010)

All the hype leading up to it... I was kind of let down


----------



## Mr. L (Sep 7, 2010)

TheYoshiGamer said:
			
		

> I bought it for 60 Canadian Dollars, and it sure was worth it. Absolutely MASTERFUL (like IGN said)!


Ahahaha, nice job paying 60 bucks for it when they're for sale for like 45 everywhere.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Sep 7, 2010)

Nope didnt bother even buying it and i dont really see anything special in Mario anymore.


----------



## Pear (Sep 7, 2010)

The first one nearly lulled me to sleep halfway through, so I see no reason to get the second.


----------



## Micah (Sep 7, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> The first one nearly lulled me to sleep halfway through, so I see no reason to get the second.


Same thing happened to me, but trust me, SMG2 is in a different league than the first one.


----------

